# FedEx Smartpost & Shipworks



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey TSF'ers,

Any one use smartpost and or Shipworks?

What do you think of them?

I am considering them to ship direct to customers from our website.

I believe TeeFury and DesignByHumans and maybe shirt.woot uses them.

Would love some feedback!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's your volume? I always though they were for the shipppers who are doing hundreds of daily shipments. It also takes longer to receive smartpost shipments than regular mail shipments.


----------



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

splathead said:


> What's your volume? I always though they were for the shipppers who are doing hundreds of daily shipments. It also takes longer to receive smartpost shipments than regular mail shipments.


thanks for the quick reply - i knew there had to be a catch. forgot that last time i ordered from teefury my shirt took forever to arrive.

My volume is low, around 600 - 1000 shirts per month.

I wonder if there is anything other than normal USPS priority that is comparable cost wise.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

One thing I like about USPS is if you send via priority your package keeps moving. Bought some ink on Friday night, and it arrived Monday morning. All the way across the US. 

I could not believe my eyes when I opened the door and there it was.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Str8up8up said:


> I wonder if there is anything other than normal USPS priority that is comparable cost wise.


If you're shipping single items, I would ship first class mail instead of priority. Will cut your cost in half. With electronic postage, you can even get tracking.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, but that also takes twice as long.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

selanac said:


> Yes, but that also takes twice as long.


And that is a problem why?????


----------



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> And that is a problem why?????


Problem because these days many customers simply expect things quicker.


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

Str8up8up said:


> Problem because these days many customers simply expect things quicker.


Then you definitely do NOT want to use these alternative services, because speed is not their specialty; just price.

In the case of FedEx's SmartPost ...

Your orders -> truck -> local SmartPost distribution center.
- From there, it's sorted the first time and shipments are aggregated until there's a full load (most efficient) before it goes out.
- Travel is low priority. Train, truck, snail ... it doesn't matter.
- At the destination distribution, it's sorted again. This time, it's for the local post office distribution center.
- Post office distribution sorts it out to the local post offices. From there, your mail carrier does the final delivery.

The least amount of time I've had a SmartPost delivery is 3 days - and the package originated 35 miles away. 

Meanwhile, first class mail from 1200 to 1800 miles away takes the same 3 days.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Str8up8up said:


> Problem because these days many customers simply expect things quicker.


It's not a problem if you tell your customer upfront. Also helps if you give them options. If they want something faster they can pay extra for 2 day or 1 day delivery.


----------

